# estructura mallada



## Ms Diana

Hi everyone!!

I don't know how to translate "estructura mallada", should it be "mesh structure" or "grid structure"? It is about the electricity field and the sentence context is the following:

_"Las redes de media tensión se construyen normalmente subterráneas, con conductores aislados y en estructura mallada".

_"medium voltage networks are normally built underground, with insulated conductors and in a *mesh/grid structure.*" 
Looking forward your answers!!! Cheers!!

Diana


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

I think here the insulated conductors are protected (armored) by a metal mesh. You might say "... with insulated and armored conductors".


----------



## Ms Diana

Thank you so much, but as it is a translation I don't know if I can change the specific information. I mean, it is armored, but I have to say that they use this *mesh *or *grid structure *(I think). Can you help me with that? Is it more suitable mesh or grid?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

It would be a metal mesh in the sheathing of the cable. But keep in mind that "malla" can refer to armor made with interlinked metal rings, cota de malla o "chain mail", so "armored" is not that much of a departure.


----------



## Vol Nation

¡Wow!  El concepto de construir las redes de media tensión subterráneos es bien especializado.  En este caso, creo que la frase habla de la introducción de conductores en tubos.  Si sea así, hay un término técnico en inglés para tales tubos.  Se llaman “conduits.”  En este caso, creo que Ud. se refiere a una cosa que se llama “a mesh conduit,” el cual es un término general porque los “mesh conduits” se encuentran en una variedad de estilos.  

De todos modos, si yo entienda el asunto, un “mesh conduit” será un tubo hecho usualmente de metal trenzado.  Resulta que una de sus ventajas (otra vez, como lo tengo entendido) es que el carácter mallada le mantiene flexible.  Entonces, mi intento:

*Medium voltage networks are normally built underground with insulated conductors housed in [braided metal] mesh conduits.
*
Espero que haya sido de ayuda.  Pero no so soy electricista ni ingeniero; sólo siento interés en tales cosas. Le pido disculpas si lo he entendido mal. 

Cheers!


----------



## Billbasque

Aunque solo lo he estudiado en la escuela de ingenieros y no me dedico a ello, eso me suena más al tipo de red (radial, anillo o en malla) que al apantallamiento de los cables. Primero porque tiene bastante más sentido describir entre las características de un tipo de red si se trata de una distribución radial/anillo abierto/malla y no del apantallamiento de los conductores, que es una característica menor y que no es particular de un tipo de red en concreto (BT, MT o AT), y segundo porque me suena muy extraño hablar del apantallamiento/pantalla como "estructura". En mis apuntes tampoco no se refería al tipo de red de distribución como "estructura", pero me suena mucho más adecuado para esto otro que para el apantallamiento.

Sería conveniente que mirases en el resto del texto si habla también de "estructura radial" cuando habla de las redes de baja tensión (BT), o de "estructura en anillo abierto"


----------



## Vol Nation

Billbasque,
Buenas ideas. Pensé igual que Ud. al leerlo, y mi instinto quería apuntar “grid” porque siempre hablamos de un “power grid” or un “energy grid.” Pero la cosa que se describe arriba me suena como una red compuesta (entre otras cosas) de conductores, los cuales se introducen en tubos mallados. De otra manera, estaríamos hablando de una “estructura” subterránea en la cual se encajen conductores (o la red entera). Sin duda existen estructuras malladas de ese estilo; se parecen jaulas. Pero nunca he oído mencionar tales cosas en conexión con una red de energía subterránea. Por eso, adiviné que habláramos del apantallamiento – o sea “el conduit.”

¡Después de leer su comentario, se me da que acaso no hayamos identificado suficientemente la cosa bajo consideración! Estoy de acuerdo que nos falta un poco más contexto.


----------



## Ms Diana

Hola. El término estructura o disposición radial también aparece en el texto, lo que he traducido como "radial structure", si no es así decírmelo por favor. Os añado más texto para que podáis entender bien el contexto:

"Las redes de distribución de media tensión son necesarias para el abastecimiento entre las subestaciones (donde confluyen las redes de alta tensión y se transforma la electricidad) y las poblaciones destino. Estas redes de media tensión suelen crearse en *disposición radial*, la energía fluye en un único sentido desde la subestación hasta los centros de transformación en las ciudades.
Esta *estructura radial *suele mantenerse en la mayoría de redes rurales, construidas con líneas aéreas. Sin embargo en los núcleos urbanos y polígonos industriales, con el fin de reducir el número de interrupciones y proporcionar un mejor servicio, las redes de media tensión se construyen normalmente subterráneas, con conductores aislados y en *estructura mallada*".

¡¡A ver si podéis ayudarme con esto!! Thanks!!


----------



## Billbasque

Definitivamente es lo que mencionaba más arriba. "Disposición radial" es la topología más básica de red eléctrica, y "estructura mallada" es la más redundante (y cara). Por lo que he visto, yo traduciría "estructura mallada" como "mesh network".


----------



## Vol Nation

Billbasque said:


> Definitivamente es lo que mencionaba más arriba. "Disposición radial" es la topología más básica de red eléctrica, y "estructura mallada" es la más redundante (y cara). Por lo que he visto, yo traduciría "estructura mallada" como "mesh network".



  Después de leer su explicación, estoy de acuerdo con Billbasque.  Un "mesh network" se diseña con el próposito de minimizar interrupciones, y por lo tanto son redundantes y se construyen así como describe el texto.  No cabe duda.


----------



## Ms Diana

Muchas gracias a todos. Lo dejaré como mesh network entonces.


----------



## Ms Diana

By the way, how do you translate "disposición radial" in the same context as "estructura mallada"?


----------



## Billbasque

"Radial network".


----------



## Ms Diana

Thaanks!!!


----------



## Pedrusconio

Yo sí que estoy en el mundo de la ingeniería eléctrica y resumiendo.  Al conjunto de la red de transporte y distribución de la red eléctrica se le llama "electrical grid".  Después, la estructura o topología de la red (grid) puede ser diversos tipos, como ya se ha hablado antes:
Topología radial --  Radial network
Topología en malla (o mallada) --  Mesh network
Topología en anillo  --  Ring network


----------



## Ms Diana

¡¡Muchas gracias!!


----------

